# Very slow hcg drop after d&c



## MrsKA

Hi Everyone 

This is my first post, I have found this forum after many searches and I really need some support/advice or info from anyone who has gone through what I am !

A bit of background info, 7 weeks ago at my 12 week scan I found that my baby had died at around 9 weeks I had a d&c two days later. It was heartbreaking but I got through it. They tested the baby and the tissues and concluded that the baby was fine but that the placental cells had hydropic degeneration which is when the placenta has too many cavities and absorbs to much fluid causing it to swell and stop functioning. Through further studies they ruled out molar and partial molar pregnancy which was a relief.

Since then my hcg levels have been very slow to fall, I haven't had any bleeding or spotting what so ever aside from the few days following the d&c. 3 weeks ago my levels were at 80, 1 week ago they were 44 and yesterday they were at 40 !!! They were first dropping at a level of half every week which was considered slow and then dropped at a rate of half every fortnight and now they are dropping at a rate of half every month ! 

I am in New Zealand and here they have a public health system which is totally free and available to everyone, I however have health insurance and had my d&c done privately. My doctor who I have been seeing while my surgeon has been away for the Christmas period didn't seem to worried and when I asked about the possibility of retained product wouldn't refer me for a scan as she thought at levels as low as 44 any retained product wouldn't be viewable through a scan and if it was there would have probably already been reabsorbed into my body. When I finally spoke to my surgeon today he agreed and doesn't seem very worried at all. He admitted is was slow but all he has done is give me another blood form for next week to see where I am at. I have been given a tumor hcg blood form but he doesn't really think I need to have that with how low my levels are. 

After all of that I am wondering has anyone else experienced such a slow drop (i'm on week 7 now !) and was there any reason for it ? I am desperate for answers and I am so frustrated with this that I have literally been crying all day ! It doesn't make it easier that I do have a time frame that I am able to fall pregnant in due to my job, a time frame that is rapidly running out ! Any advice or experience would be greatly appreciated, this is driving me insane !


----------



## MrsKA

BUMP 

Come on someone here must have had a very slow drop too ???


----------



## ami1985

Sorry hun i didnt get a slow drop but didnt wanna R+R...Hugs xx


----------



## MrsKA

Thanks ami1985 ! I have been reading through old posts trying to find something similar and I have but they are such old posts that they havent come back and said what happened in the end !


----------



## MrsKA

Just bumping this thread up ! I am really starting to panic here. I will be 8 weeks post d&c tomorrow and i'm still testing positive on a pregnancy test and at the same darkness as the test I took two weeks ago so id say my hcg levels haven't dropped down much from 40 last week! I just want to know if anyone else has experienced such a slow drop and been ok ? Im worried that something is really wrong !


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi there, I am sorry for your loss and your situation. I feel for you I really do. Unfortunately I don't have any answers for you (wish I did!) but I hope you get some answers really soon!

Sending hugs and good luck.


----------



## mammaspath

I am 4 weeks post d&c and my levels were 54. I am back to the doctor today for another check. ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## snowangel187

I really don't have much info, but did want to ask if you think you conceived again? Maybe It went down and is back on it's way up? I don't know what else to say, good luck with your next test.. :flower:


----------



## mammaspath

Well back frorm the doc. Urine test positive hcg results tomarrow. I so wish I'm pregnant again. Who knows. More updates tomarrow :/


----------



## MrsKA

Thanks guys ! I have been monitoring my levels every day with strip tests and ive yet to have a negative :( definitely not a new pregnancy. 

Good luck mammaspath !!! really hope its a new pregnancy for you !


----------



## snowangel187

I'll be praying for you ladies.. I hope you get the best results possible!! :flower:


----------



## mammaspath

well my levels are at 19 since monday.......playing the waiting game now :)


----------



## MrsKA

I know the feeling of waiting ! it's SO frustrating ! here are my levels ! 

2 weeks post D&C - 550
3 weeks post D&C - 180
4 weeks post D&C - 80
6 weeks post D&C - 44
7 weeks post D&C - 40
8 weeks post D&C - 29 

!!!! I am so so well over it ! I spoke to my surgeon a few nights ago and he said if my latest hcg hadn't made much of a shift that I would be referred to a gynecological oncologist :S my result was 29 just waiting to hear back as to what he wants me to do !


----------



## Ttc1at34

Hi mrsKA,

I was wondering, how did things resolve for you? I am in a similar position...five weeks after d&c for missed mc, still getting pos hpt, hcg last week at 60. So heartbroken, this was my first pregnancy, ttc at 34 years old. 

I just wonder, will this ever end? I am torturing myself daily hpt, hoping for a negative. Three invites for baby showers on my kitchen table for good friends, and another one pregnant with twins. I just don't know how to deal with it. 

Anyone else going through this now?

Need hope, jen


----------



## MrsKA

Hi Jen well I am 11 weeks post d&c and my last draw on Tuesday was at 10 and the week before they were at 12 ! im pretty sure I ovulated yesterday though ! I have no answers as to this is taking so long either, they ruled out molar and partial molar, retained product and ectopic. Could either of these be related to you ?


----------



## B&LsMom

It took me 14 weeks to get to under 3--but I did have a partial molar. Didn't have any blood draws between 9weeks6days and 14 weeks as my Dr. moved me to monthly test.


----------



## MrsKA

Blakesmum - How long did they say you had to wait to TTC after your partial molar ? part of me wonders if that is what I had but the test result was wrong, I might be pregnant again as I ovulated last Friday. The gyno oncologist sent me for tumor hcg blood tests anyway and I had my first this morning so now i'm worried that if i've gone and got myself pregnant that I could have got myself into trouble.


----------



## B&LsMom

I was originally told 1 year by my midwives, then the OBGYN I was referred to was OK with 6 months. I started NTNP last month and then tried this month even tho it is still under 6 months--I have had 2 monthly "negative" hcg readings so felt ready. What is the tumor hcg reading?? A beta or a quantitative??


----------



## MrsKA

Im actually not sure, last time I had a tumor hcg and a normal hcg, my tumor reading was 39 and my hcg was 40, I think the tumor hcg is just a more accurate sensitive test. They also ordered a combined hcg assay, have no idea what that is !


----------



## B&LsMom

Did you already get the results (in you sig line it says 10)--How long between getting the 39 and the 10--that is a great drop!! My Dr. considers under 3 normal--what about your Dr?


----------



## MrsKA

No sadly the 39 wasnt the week before that was just when they got me to have a tumor hcg as well this is what my levels have been 

2 weeks post D&C - 550
3 weeks post D&C - 180
4 weeks post D&C - 80
6 weeks post D&C - 44
7 weeks post D&C - 40 (tumor hcg was 39)
8 weeks post D&C - 29 
9 weeks post D&C - 23
9.5 weeks post D&C - 17 ( I had this great drop due to some bleeding but it was old)
10 weeks post D&C - 12
11 weeks post D&C - 10
12 week post D&C - 8 (they did two and the other type was 7)


----------



## B&LsMom

ALMOST THERE!!! Are they suggesting you hold off on TTC until they can find a cause?


----------



## MrsKA

No they didnt say anything about preventing. I dont know if he really is that worried


----------



## B&LsMom

Well if they aren't worried then hopefully that number goes up next week--your 7DPO now right?


----------



## Ttc1at34

Thanks for your reply, mrsKa...I believe they ruled out molar, as they had the tissue from the d&c sent in and it came back as 'normal products of conception.'. But who knows if these tests are always accurate? Good news for both of us is that our levels are not plateaued or increasing, and I've read lots of stories of other women waiting 8-12 weeks for hcg to go down, where no molar was diagnosed. So, it seems that it does happen, and life goes on afterwards. 

Had my levels tested again on Thursday, came back at 19 now (six weeks after d&c). Doc wants to have me come in this week for another ultrasound. Don't know what could possibly come of it? Still getting pos. hpt as of this morning, though very faint. I test every day...just so anxious and hopeful for a bfn that I can't seem to stop myself.

Hang in there....you are so close! It will seem like a distant memory soon :)


----------



## MrsKA

Ttc1at34 they are probably just making sure there are no retained products ! so good that your doc is being pro-active I wasn't given a scan until I ended up in hospital screaming in pain ! I SO know the feeling of testing and being desperate for a negative !!! I know it doesn't feel like it but you are low now, not technically considered pregnant anyway. Hopefully they return to normal soon !


----------



## Ttc1at34

Just got back from the doctor, she found a small piece of something on the ultrasound, and recommended methotrexate if my levels don't come back below 7 tomorrow. I have been using opk strips twice daily for the last couple of weeks, and how's this for timing- it came up positive today. So, apparently I am about to ovulate even though my levels are not at zero yet. Now I am not sure if I should go through with the meth. injection, or if I should just try again right now? I wonder if there's any risk to becoming pg now, without having had AF, and knowing there is a small bit of rpoc left. So confused :(


----------



## Ttc1at34

MrsKA, have you been checking to see if you might be ovulating?


----------



## Mjef2881

Hi Ladies, new to the forum but desperate for some encouraging words from those who have experienced what I am. 
My hcg levels are currently at 20.
I first discovered a positive home preg test in January. Went in for a scan in february - blighted ovum diagnosed. After a couple more scans, a definite blighted ovum confirmed so i tried cytotec vaginally twice to try to avoid the d and c butit did not work - scan was still showing a sac so i had the d and c done in March. In april i took a preg test at home since i was not getting my period - it came back positive. Blood test showed an hcg level of 45. Since then, a weekly blood test is as follows : 
45
35
23
Methotrexate injection on may 1 
20 on monday may 7
Blood test scheduled for the 14th. I am praying it will be at zero since i had a coupke of bleeds after may 7. this has been such a long struggle i just dont know what i will do if the number has not come down to zero. 
How did you ladies make out? Any news on your progress? Encourage words or advice? This is so hard?


----------



## MrsKA

Hi Mjef2881

In the end they diagnosed me with having a partial molar pregnancy as it took 14 weeks for my levels to return to 0. Why are they giving you methotrexate ??? I was never given methotrexate and I had a dodgy pathology result ?

I finally got my first proper period on April 12th and I was meant to be monitored for the next 6 months via fortnightly blood test to make sure my hcg levels remained at zero but I have just found out that i'm pregnant ! 

They aren't too worried as apparently the real concern lies with woman whose levels plateau or rise, mine always dropped as yours have just slowly.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, thought I'd just tell my experience. I was diagnosed blighted ovum at 8 weeks , eventually mc at 12 weeks that was 30/3 .. I had hcg tested 6 weeks post mc an they were at 130, gp told me I was bfp again,.I went to epu 2 days later and they has dropped ro 110 , then again to 84:( . I had a scan last week as I was getting occasional striking pains , was def in uterus but hospital said no infection and thing ok. They did day that lining of uterus had thickened again but put this down to af die to start. I'm not convinced and worried that it was another bfp that had gone wrong again but suppose I'll never know. I did have bfp on clear blue saying 1 to two weeks at 6 weeks post mc but they are saying it's hcg taking long time to go down. I had hcg tested yesterday n get results on Monday so I'm hoping it's going down again. I have still had no sign of af. I feel so frustrated with it all especially with gp telling me it was bfp:( ..... I am trying to focus on getting healthy to try an distract myself but it's not really working.I know I will feel much better when i get af so at least I know my body is starting to recover. I don't know about other ladies but I also am still quite uncomfortable which is frustrating and stomach pulls when I walk for more than 10 mins .. So annoying .. Hope to be back to normal soon,...,keep plodding on ..I have 2 beautiful boys can't wait to try again for 3rd as it is first with new partner xx

Congrats on ur bfp :) by the way:hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

congrats to you!


----------



## B&LsMom

MrsKA said:


> Hi Mjef2881
> 
> In the end they diagnosed me with having a partial molar pregnancy as it took 14 weeks for my levels to return to 0. Why are they giving you methotrexate ??? I was never given methotrexate and I had a dodgy pathology result ?
> 
> I finally got my first proper period on April 12th and I was meant to be monitored for the next 6 months via fortnightly blood test to make sure my hcg levels remained at zero but I have just found out that i'm pregnant !
> 
> They aren't too worried as apparently the real concern lies with woman whose levels plateau or rise, mine always dropped as yours have just slowly.

Congrats on your BFP!!!!!


----------



## MrsKA

Thanks so much ladies ! I am cautiously excited !


----------



## B&LsMom

understandable---Partial Molar will do that to ya. Still haven't fully let the guard down. My 12 weeks scan is scheduled for this Friday so hoping that will bring good news and I can relax a little!


----------



## Mjef2881

Hi mrska. Thank you so much for your reply.
I was given the methotrexate because that is something that the doctor suggested may work to help bring the levels down faster. The doctor thought that the d and c may not have gotten everything 100% so it was worth a try. It is almost 2 weeks ago that i got the injection so im hoping tomorrows blood test will be my last for a little while!
My pathology showed no abnormal tissue. I had a total of 4 scans even before the d+c and none pointed to a molar pregnancy. I never bled after the d+c either so retained products of conception were never considered to be a cause of the elevated hcg levels. Chemical pregnancy came up but there was no way i was pregnant again as my husband and i were really careful. 
It is now over 9 weeks of very stubborn hcg levels post d+c. I am so close yet still so far. So emotionally drained!


----------



## Mjef2881

Oh goodness! And congrats on your pregnancy!!! I hope things will go a lot smoothly for you this time! I think us girls go through so much - we all deserve some good news - even if it's not ours :)


----------



## MrsKA

Wow they wouldn't give me anything, not even provera to just give a proper bleed ! I completely understand the journey, every week I would ring the doctors for my blood results in hopes that they had gone back to normal and it was painstaking ! especially the last 6 weeks where I dropped at a rate of 2 per week ! Fingers crossed that tomorrow brings you good news !


----------



## Mjef2881

Hi apple111.
I have the same pulls you are describing. Also feeling a sensation of fullenss in the uterus and experiencing some bouts of nausea here and there. It kinda feels as it did when i first found out i was pregnant! Are you getting some pains too? 
I hope you get some good news tomorrow! Im still struggling to bring this last 20 down and like you hope to get a period soon. Never in my life have i wanted a period so badly! I guess its cause i know with a period comes potential ovulation and with ovulation comes another chance to ttc again. 
Keep us posted on what your levels are and best of luck to you!


----------



## Mjef2881

They typically give mthotrexate to someone who has an ectopic preganancy. Its supposed stop the hcg levels from increasing. Any and all research ive done does not explain how it works for a possible failed d+c /elevated hcg levels so i dont know if it will speed up the decrease in hcg levels for me or not. There is nothing i can do but wait after that i suppose. Not sure what the plan of care would be if the levels are still not at zero but i have to say your story gives me so much hope! Im scared to death that this slow progressing drop means that there is something wrong with me and that it will effect future attempts and pregnancies but through you i see a light at the end of the tunnel. 
Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## kravitzkatie

I had a super slow drop also.... It is very unpleasant not knowing what your body is doing, but it took me 9 weeks after my D&C to get below 5 hcg's... I'm sorry you are going through this! I just got my first AF after my D&C 2.5 weeks ago, and still have yet to O. So I think my body is still off... But my levels did finally reach below 5... So Hopefully it'll be soon for you too!

Katie


----------



## Mjef2881

Hi katie, thanks for your message.
It has been a long 9 and a half weeks for me since my d&c and i just got my latest level today: 15. All the interventions my dr and i have tried have failed. We are going back to retest the pathology to reconfirm that it was not molar tissue (initial pathology pointed to no). Also having a formal ultrasound tomorrow to confirm there is nothing inside. The plan is to do another d&c and methotrexate injection if there is something visible. If not, just another methotrexate injection but a different kind of it. The most frustrating thing is that we are now resorting to the very interventions that have failed in the first place so the question is, do we wait to see what happens on its own or do we go ahead with the treatments? What if they fail again? What if we do nothing and it only complicates things for furture pregnancies. 
Katie, has your doc suggested any of these treatments? Anyone else had anything else done that may have sped this along? The only thing worse than having to wait for the levels to drop is having all these treatments fail and thelevels still not dropping at a pace they should. Is there any risk Associated with just waiting?


----------



## Apple111

Mjef2881 said:


> Hi apple111.
> I have the same pulls you are describing. Also feeling a sensation of fullenss in the uterus and experiencing some bouts of nausea here and there. It kinda feels as it did when i first found out i was pregnant! Are you getting some pains too?
> I hope you get some good news tomorrow! Im still struggling to bring this last 20 down and like you hope to get a period soon. Never in my life have i wanted a period so badly! I guess its cause i know with a period comes potential ovulation and with ovulation comes another chance to ttc again.
> Keep us posted on what your levels are and best of luck to you!

Hi thanks for reply, the pulling is a real pain. I can only walk for 10 mins then am really uncomfortable n have to undo my jeans :( I'm like u just want cycle back..then I know my body is getting better then can think bout ttc :) I've not got results yet but will update tomoz when I do xx


----------



## MrsKA

Sorry mjef2881 ! my pathology said no to both full and partial molar as well but my oncologist said that the presence of hydropic change plus the slow drop pretty much confirmed a partial molar so they were treating it as such. Was your placental tissue tested as well ? I had the hydropic change in the chorionic villi of the placental tissue (hydropic change basically means that the placental cells were abnormal and absorbed more fluid than it should of which made it swell, the surgeon commented that there was a lot of placental tissue after the d&c too) the baby itself was totally normal.


----------



## MrsKA

Oh and also they are being a lot more active in your case. With me they did nothing ! my specialist also told me that sometimes this happens for no good reason, some woman are just slower to recover. So please don't freak that there is something wrong as it doesn't mean there is. When I ended up in hospital with horrible pain the doctor suggested that I request another d&c maybe this is something you could consider although if the scan shows nothing they may not allow it. I was also told that sometime you can have the tiniest bit of retained product that it doesn't always show on the scan or that you did have something there but that your body has reabsorbed it. So just because your scan is clear doesn't mean that it wasn't a bit of retained product. I hope you get some answers, I know how frustrating it is not knowing what the hell is going on with your body!


----------



## kravitzkatie

Yes, my doctor recommended the methotrexate injection, however when I got down to 15 it started to drop 3 points every two days. So we ended up not needing to do any. I really hate not knowing what is going, I'm sure you do as well... I have been below 5 for 2.5 weeks, and still have yet to O... I am wondering if I am still messed up also. =( Keep me informed.

Katie


----------



## MrsKA

I hit 0 at the end of Feb, before that I would get horrible painful and light, dark brown bleeds which coincided with my period times, I also got positive opks when I still had low levels of hcg in my system. I never got pregnant though and we tried really hard, we are normally first time kind of baby makers so I don't think my body allowed me to get pregnant or I was surging but not actually releasing an egg. My period came back properly this cycle gone and then I got pregnant so it took me 2 full cycles to come right once my hcg levels were at 0 but my body seemed to have a few months of practice runs !


----------



## Mjef2881

You ladies have been so amazing for sharing your stories. I feel for all of you and hope we all end up with success stories after this. MRSkA you are living proof.
So last post my beta hcg level was 15. Since then i have vowed that i am not going to check another one for a few weeks - i was tired of being a pin cusion.
I started to suspect that it may have been a partial molar pregnancy and when i shared that with my doctor she couldnt deny she had the same thought. I was in a panic! I askes if the lab can take another look at the pathology sample taken from my d+c. She agreed it would be a good idea do do that as well as get a formal ultrasound. I went in for the ultrasound Wednesday. *drumrole* retained products! A spot 3mm in size left over from the initial d+c. I know normally anybody in my position would be terrified or devastated but i was thrilled! This was the reason i have been looking for! How could this have gotten by us? We did an ultrasound at the drs office 2.5 weeks ago and it was all clear! The u/s that diagnosed the retained tissue was a much more powerful machine. There was no question that as soon as that screen popped up, thats exactly what it was. Again, a huge relief. 
When the dr got the results she immediatly suggested another d+c. I jumped to say yes but then another option came to play - another dose of cytotec. Less invasive than surgery and being that my numbers are so low, its worth a shot. Even with my unsuccessful history with it. So i put the cytotec in as i did the last time 800 vaginally and 200 orally. The cramps started within a half hour - different than the last time. They continued for 4 hours before i took something for the pain. Around the ti e i took something for pain, i started bleeding. Not much at all but it was there. And so here is where i am - friday, still bleeding a little and going for a blood test tomorro. I am not holding my breath- I have resigned. My body is going to do what its going to do and i am not in the drivers seat anymore. I am almost numb now from this whole experience. I was never truly able to grieve my loss because my loss is still inside of me. My body could just not let it go. 
I would hate to go under anesthesia and the whole hospital experience again but i so badly want to put this whole experience behind me so what other choice do i have now? At least i know the reason why my numbers took forever to come down and i know what i can do to bring them down finally. I will post the result of the blood test on monday. D+c scheduled for wednesday if needed.


----------



## B&LsMom

Good luck with the results. If that doesn't help with the results maybe the Wednesday d&c would be a good idea. Although if they could re-test the tissue from the first d&c maybe that would be a better starting place as like you said a surgery again is a big deal. I would be concerned that no tissue present 2 1/2 weeks ago and then now tissue present would mean that it was growing--then again that would increase your levels--unless the Cytotec was between the last draws?? Hoepfully it was just the better machine picking up what the other machine didn't and everything will be back to normal levels---I'll keep my fingers crossed for that!!


----------



## MrsKA

Yah Mjef2881 ! I so desperately wanted the same outcome when I had my scan ! it gives you answers and solutions ! I found when I finally had my first "bleed" (brown not a real period) it was extremely painful and light but my levels dropped from it so the bleeding may have done the trick for you ! let us know how your blood results go !


----------



## Apple111

Ttc1at34 said:


> Hi mrsKA,
> 
> I was wondering, how did things resolve for you? I am in a similar position...five weeks after d&c for missed mc, still getting pos hpt, hcg last week at 60. So heartbroken, this was my first pregnancy, ttc at 34 years old.
> 
> I just wonder, will this ever end? I am torturing myself daily hpt, hoping for a negative. Three invites for baby showers on my kitchen table for good friends, and another one pregnant with twins. I just don't know how to deal with it.
> 
> Anyone else going through this now?
> 
> Need hope, jen

Hi , I'm in same boat hon , 3 of my friends and a cousin all 20 weeks plus now and all announcing the sex of their babies. I would be doing same now.. So gut wrenching...I'm 7 weeks since mc n no af :( Big hugs xxx


----------



## Mjef2881

Hi girls, well here is an update: 
I last posted on friday. Saturday: Just when i thought my bleeding was tapering off, it got heavier, like a real period. Cramps accompanied that a bit as well so i thought something must be moving! Ofcoarse all the bleeding came AFTER i had my blood drawn. My doc informed me this morning the results from saturday came in at 12. Ugh. I let her know about the big bleed i had that saturday afternoon after the blood test and maybe its worth another draw today. She agreed, even though my bleeding has almost stopped completely - the results from this monday morning are 10! Lol. I have to laugh because its just ridiculous. Bring on the d+c! 
It has been a very long 6 months of this nonsense. And though i dont want another d+c, it really is now the only alternative i have left. I am very lucky to have a very supportive and patient husband AND a site that i can go to that provides comfort and valid 
information. Thank you all again for sharing your experiences and giving me reassurance.
I will let you all know how things go after wednesday.


----------



## B&LsMom

Thinking of you!


----------



## MrsKA

ARGH I totally know your frustration !!! it sounds an awful lot like mine ! did you say they tested for partial molar pregnancy ? I know its hard but there is an end in sight !


----------



## Mjef2881

Thanks girls :) 
Yes i did get tested for a partial molar. The tissue was normal chorionic villi (probably spelled that wrong). Its just down to normal but stubborn retained products of conception that all started off with a blighted ovum diagnosed 3.5 months ago. Yes, i am ready to move on now :)


----------



## Mjef2881

Hi Ladies,
It is a week tomorrow post D&C for me and I know it's been a while but I have been avoiding writing because I didnt want to re-live the day!
My surgery wasn't scheduled till 2:45 pm that day so I had to go the whole day without eating. They finally took me back around 4:15 - this was a little less nerve wrecking than the first time, I must say. When I woke up though, it was another story:

I woke up with terrible abdominal cramps like never before. I was told that they had to give me pitocin because I bled quite a bit. The pain was unbearable so I was given morphine to ease the pain but it didn't touch me. They gave me 3 more doses before finally felt some relief but then the nausea started kicking in. At that point I didn't know what was worse - the pain or the nausea. The pain finally subsided when the dry heaving started. Since I didn't have anything in my stomach, nothing but fluid was coming out. This continued for several hours after I came home. Everytime I picked up my head I wanted to vomit. My husband fed me a grand total of 4 tablespoons of soup while lying on the couch. I thought the feeling was never going to go away! I was affraid to open eyes the next morning in fear I would still be naseaus but I had to eat something! I spent the day recovering from the weakness but by that evening I finally felt funtional!! Other then some bleeding and occasional cramps, I finally feel normal today!

So now after 4 months, 3 rounds of cytotec, one round of methotrexate, about 15 HCG level checks, 2 D&C's, and a whole lot of heart ache and tears - I found out yesterday that my levels are finally *0*!!!! 
I have to come the conclusion that the first D&C was just not completed properly. An ultrasound was never used to confirm that all products of conception were removed but I'm not sure if that is common practice any way. The first D&C I hardly had any bleeding or discomfort AND recovered very quickly. 
I hope I will never have to endure this ever again nor do I wish this on anyone. I'm glad it's finally over and we can move on :)


----------



## MrsKA

OMG that sounds just hideous ! I would personally be questioning why a follow up scan wasn't done ! especially with the bleeding ! congrats on being down to 0 ! it is SUCH a good feeling isn't it ! Onwards and upwards it's all over now !


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats on being at *0*---wohoo!!


----------



## Apple111

Omg sounds horrible, glad u r finally feeling better xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies... It's 5 weeks for me and still getting positives...

Just read some posts mjef and my god what a bloody ride... So glad after all of that you have "0"

I can't wait :)


----------



## kravitzkatie

I had a very slow drop as well.. No one gave me any answers, they all said it was normal, which sucked, cause I read and read all of these post, saying that EVERYONES levels dropped within two weeks. So its very discouraging. It took we a total of 10 weeks for my levels to get back down below 5hcg... I feel your pain, and am so sorry you are going through this. It is very frustrating not knowing what your body is doing. I know!! 

Katie


----------



## Mjef2881

Thanks for all the love ladies! : ) Never have i ever thought that slow dropping HCG levels would be so crippling - it's really all you think about until its all over. To all that are just starting to experience slow drops, know that it all does come to an end.

My doctor never gave retained products a thought because after my first d+c i bled for about a week and then stopped (very typical post d+c). If there were retained products, it was expected that bleeding would continue for weeks after the procedure. 
After a few hcg blood tests an ultrasound was finally done but informally in the docs office with a not so great machine. It wasnt until a formal scan about a week after the informal scan was completed that a 3mm culprit was discovered. I wish the formal scan was done
sooner cause it would save me a lot of waiting but it is what it is - cant go back now.


----------



## ehdo9967

I am going through the same- had a d&c a week and a half ago...no spotting for the first week but this week lots of spotting- some red, some brown, some even dark yuck stuff! I am so anxious to use the ladies! 

I will have first hcg test on monday (so 2 weeks since d&c) I m/c at 10 weeks. 

Wanted to know if the spotting might mean that there is going to be a higher HCG so I can prepare. 

Doctors said we could try right away but most seem to wait! I am so confused, but finally accepting the reality of the loss and trying to prepare for what lies ahead.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Wow! Just read this entire thread and most of you have been through the ringer! :hug: to every one of you! Glad to see that you are pregnant again MrsKA and that your ordeal is finally over Mjef2881!!! 
I had a d&c on May 11 (10 weeks 2 days, baby stopped growing at 8 weeks 2 days)...bled for almost 2 weeks...have had a few days in the past week where I had really bad cramps and bleeding again. But, at 5 1/2 weeks post d&c I am still testing positive on hpt's! I am going to call tomorrow to ask if pathology was done and what the results were. And to ask if I can come in to get blood taken. I never had any follow ups to check if my hcg was falling or how fast it was falling. Thanks to everyone who shared their stories!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies not been on here for a while had so much going on, moving house ect... Wow I can't believe what been going on , hope ur doing ok mrsk n mjef what an ordeal xx My hcg finally went down but took about 9 weeks.. I got af on 30/5 ..so in tww period now.. So stressful..I've been getting kind of light cramps for a couple of days.. I'm roughly 7dpo going off temp and ewcm , that's if I ovulated??...u never know It might be little bean getting comfy:) cycle all over so wouldnt know when to test.. Gonna wait to see if af turns up at end of month. I am so hypersensitive around my stomach and notice every twinge lol.. I think mc has definately made me more aware of that area anyway... U start to imagine symptoms don't u lol..talk soon ladies I'll update :)


----------



## MrsKA

Thanks 3 x times blessed everything here is going well, I had a scan 2 days ago and little beany baby is 10 weeks (last baby died at 8.5 weeks) so it was a relief to see it alive and well ! You should request serial hcg bloods just to make sure you are dropping, whilst 5 weeks isn't abnormal it's not that common to still be seeing + HPT at this stage. Although hcg does leave your urine last so your blood hcg will be lower. How dark are the hpts ?

Apple yah so glad to hear that your numbers finally went down ! it is the biggest release when they do, you feel bloody amazing ! fx that this is your wee baby snuggling in !


----------



## 3xBlessed

MrsKA said:


> Thanks 3 x times blessed everything here is going well, I had a scan 2 days ago and little beany baby is 10 weeks (last baby died at 8.5 weeks) so it was a relief to see it alive and well ! You should request serial hcg bloods just to make sure you are dropping, whilst 5 weeks isn't abnormal it's not that common to still be seeing + HPT at this stage. Although hcg does leave your urine last so your blood hcg will be lower. How dark are the hpts ?
> 
> Apple yah so glad to hear that your numbers finally went down ! it is the biggest release when they do, you feel bloody amazing ! fx that this is your wee baby snuggling in !

Thanks MrsKA! The woman I talked to at the doctor's office was quite rude and said it was normal and to stop wasting money on pregnancy tests! I did do an ovulation test yesterday and it finally came up negative so I feel like I am on the road to being hcg free! Otherwise I would insist on having my blood tested to make sure it was dropping.


----------



## ehdo9967

Glad to hear that yours dropped--- after two weeks I was still getiing very positive and increased spotting so I went back and had a 2nd d&c. First was 6/5 and second was 6/21. On 6/21 HCG was still 500. I hope that this is the end and it will come down. I take a test every day to look for the line (thank godness for the online ones) beacuse I could never view it as a waste of money, when, like you ladies this is the most important thing going on now! i hope you can all get back to TTC soon! I lost #1 at 10 weeks :( really want to get back on that path again.


----------

